# Budget driver



## ellissmith (May 28, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a low cost driver - I only play golf a few times a year but want to spend Â£30-Â£40 on an easy to use driver. So far I am considering a Ram Serbera or an MD Blackhawk Ti within that price range and wondered anyone on the forum has used either club and if so what they think of it?


----------



## CrapHacker (May 29, 2010)

Where are you based ?

I know that Direct Golf in Tunbridge Wells have got a few stupid offers on clubs at the moment. ( Selling off ex demo clubs, old stock etc )

Apparently it runs out on June 21st.

Of course, if you're in Scotland you won't get over excited about this news.


----------



## HRC99 (May 29, 2010)

Why not head down to your nearest pro shop?  They're bound to have all sorts of stuff at that kind of price range.  Normally, prepared to do a deal too.


----------



## madandra (May 29, 2010)

Ellis where are you?


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a low cost driver - I only play golf a few times a year but want to spend Â£30-Â£40 on an easy to use driver.
		
Click to expand...

Surely, if you want something that cheap, your best bet is a 2nd-hand model from 3-4 (or more?) years ago.

I've seen the Serbera and, well, it's not marvellous.

I don't know where you are but in the Midlands, Sports Direct are doing Benross drivers with pukka prolaunch or Aldila serrano shafts for Â£49.99.....so if you want new, that's a good bet.


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2010)

Or this...

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_drivers/trilogy/oversize_ti_matrix_driver_golf_drivers/p9706

If you want an easy to use stick that's not too pricey....might be worth a go. Driver and 3 wood rolled into one club.

I'm going to Direct Golf today....I might try one just to see how much fun it is.


----------



## ellissmith (May 29, 2010)

I'd be interested to know what you think of the Trilogy, also does anyone have anything  + or - to say about the Ben Sayers MX1?


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2010)

I didn't get to try the trilogy....too busy practising for tomorrow. Sorry.
I have a Ben Sayers driver, a "benny" and it's a superb club. I tried a Ben Sayers M2 ages ago, pretty good, but the "flaw" in a lot of these cheap clubs is the shaft.

I ordered a club from a manufacturer in Canada (via Scottsdale golf) http://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/  and it had a good head but the shaft was tragic. Couldn't do anything with it at all. Someone at my club is currently using it (to some success, so I hear)...

We have a few members at ours who are completely un-fussed about their equipment. Some of them use Â£19.99 drivers and do OK but I'd always opt for something with a branded shaft if possible. 

A lot depends on what you want and how good you are. If you never hit a good drive period, might as well not even carry a Driver. For your occasional use, you might be perfectly happy with a Ben Sayers without a branded shaft.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've found that the cheaper drivers (woods in general really) are ok providing that that you don't have a fast swing - by not fast I mean torpid. 
The shafts usually have so much 'torque' that, for me, anything over 72 mph leaves the club head wide open and guarantees a slice.


----------



## ellissmith (Jun 7, 2010)

The Trilogy feels good, having tried it in the shop but I've also seen a brand new Benross V5 driver with Adila NVS Shaft. The Trilogy info also says it has a "top quality" shaft. Does anyone know anything positive or negative about the Benross V5 - I believe it may be an older model


----------



## RGDave (Jun 7, 2010)

My driving range pro shop has sold Benross clubs for years. If you can get a V5 with an Aldila NVS, that's got to be a good bet. It might just be me being silly, but I'd always try to get a branded shaft if possible. Aldila are one of the best. The NVS (orange) is suitable for slower swing speeds. The NV (green) is less likely to be suitable unless you swing it good (fairly fast). 90% of the players on here will undoubtedly prefer the green, but I like the orange.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 8, 2010)

The Trilogy feels good, having tried it in the shop but I've also seen a brand new Benross V5 driver with Adila NVS Shaft. The Trilogy info also says it has a "top quality" shaft. Does anyone know anything positive or negative about the Benross V5 - I believe it may be an older model
		
Click to expand...

The V5 has the Aldila shaft and Golf Pride grip.

The shaft is probably not quite stiff enough for anyone with a really high swing speed, but will suit most average swingsters.

I'm very pro Benross - I actually have the V5 four wood, which is a rather fine club, and I have the VT Xtreme driver and 20* hybrid, both with Graffaloy Prolaunch shafts.

I like Benross coz you get similar components to those used in the top name clubs, at a fraction of the price

When I tested my driver I got similar results to a Taylor Made, which would have cost me 3x the price, and better results than a Mizuno blah blah.


----------



## ellissmith (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks again,I'll try the V5 on the range


----------



## RGDave (Jun 8, 2010)

The shaft is probably not quite stiff enough for anyone with a really high swing speed, but will suit most average swingsters.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. The orange NVS is a splendid shaft, _however_ if you give the ball a good bosh, at high speed, it'll probably be balloon city.


----------



## CannyFifer (Jun 8, 2010)

Never used them but Forgan golf drivers and hybrids get a good review and are well priced and look good too, if that matters.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Last year's Benross VeloCT driver with the Grafalloy Prolaunch Platinum shaft was a pretty decent club and should be available on the cheap now.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 9, 2010)

Last year's Benross VeloCT driver with the Grafalloy Prolaunch Platinum shaft was a pretty decent club and should be available on the cheap now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## birdieman (Jun 9, 2010)

Get a Srixon 506 or 403 off Ebay for pennies, good quality drivers but not one of the trendy driver brands so go very cheap second hand e.g.-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SRIXON-W-506-TITAN...331137111383820

Better than buying Ram or Benross etc


----------



## ellissmith (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.
I am a relative beginner and have seen one Benross driver (vt extreme) with a DVS shaft and the other (V5) with an NVS shaft. Which is better suited to a high handicap player?


----------



## ellissmith (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone on the forum tried out a Benross Innovator or a Benross VT xtreme?


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't bother with the Innovator coz I don't like the look of it.

Again, I only tried the clubs I ended up buying, but I think the VTxtreme is the 'improved' VeloCT ( Or vice versa ) so I don't think they'll be a huge difference.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't bother with the Innovator coz I don't like the look of it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed




			Again, I only tried the clubs I ended up buying, but I think the VTxtreme is the 'improved' VeloCT ( Or vice versa ) so I don't think they'll be a huge difference.
		
Click to expand...

Not agreed. 

I've seen and swung the xtreme and it's a much nicer club altogether. Not to mention a pukka shaft too.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/benross-vt-extreme-driver-mens-right-hand-872118?src=google


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 10, 2010)

One of my mates who has just started playing has got a Powerbilt TCS. It has weights in the sole that you can move and you can buy them from Amazon for Â£24.99. I had a go of it the other day and was surprised as to how good it was. Very solid feel and impressive distance.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't bother with the Innovator coz I don't like the look of it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed




			Again, I only tried the clubs I ended up buying, but I think the VTxtreme is the 'improved' VeloCT ( Or vice versa ) so I don't think they'll be a huge difference.
		
Click to expand...

Not agreed. 

I've seen and swung the xtreme and it's a much nicer club altogether. Not to mention a pukka shaft too.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/benross-vt-extreme-driver-mens-right-hand-872118?src=google

Click to expand...

Aha !!!  

I've actually got the VTxtreme driver.  Maybe.

All I'm sure about is that it has the Graffaloy Prolaunch shaft and it feels good after a half decent swing.

That, and it performed well against other brands costing 3 times as much.


----------

